# Jackson USA Custom Select



## Black Mamba (Jan 25, 2013)

I was on JCF and came across this thread: USA Custom Select - your thoughts?

Sounds like a great idea to me. Thoughts?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2013)

This reminds me of what ESP did with special ordered ESPs, but then stopped. IMHO This is a great idea and is giving me some ideas for future Jacksons. It seems Jackson wants to make it big again. 

Already planning out some Soloists, B7s and B8s...


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> This reminds me of what ESP did with special ordered ESPs, but then stopped. IMHO This is a great idea and is giving me some ideas for future Jacksons. It seems Jackson wants to make it big again.
> 
> Already planning out some Soloists, B7s and B8s...


yeah essentially it's the same thing,they saw this kind of stuff works


----------



## 101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Was bummed when I first heard ESP stopped cold turkey (luckily I had an order in). Looks like Jackson is stepping up to fill the void.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there an official release about this yet?


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 25, 2013)

Want want want want....

Damn I need a job. Burn in hell, 2013's impressive guitar lineup ><


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2013)

Chris_Casket said:


> Is there an official release about this yet?



Not sure, but from the looks of it this seems legit. I bet they will post it after NAMM

How much does any one want to bet ESP will be going back to their semi customs within the next year or so


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 25, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Not sure, but from the looks of it this seems legit. I bet they will post it after NAMM
> 
> How much does any one want to bet ESP will be going back to their semi customs within the next year or so



Nah, they will be LTD Elite semi customs


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> Nah, they will be LTD Elite semi customs



Some say the LTD Elites are replacing the Standards, other say differently...

I got no idea what the fuck is going on with ESP these days, which is why I am going back to Ibanez and Jackson


----------



## JoeChugs (Jan 26, 2013)

I actually love this idea....so many times I look at guitars and wish I could change 1 or 2 things on them. Highly interested when it rolls out


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking forward to the official word and see exactly what you can customise and how much extra it will cost. Very excited and seems like a great move for Jackson


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a great idea. I'd never order a full CS Jackson because they're so expensive and the wait is so long, but I'd be seriously tempted by this if the turnaround is 6 months or less.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn, Jackson's doing quite a few things right this year.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely heading towards the right direction. 

It'll be even better if they open up the option of a reverse headstock.


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 26, 2013)

YES!

I love sharkfins but I love blank boards even more.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds good, I'm interested to see the final details.


----------



## HRC51 (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a USA Jackson. Sounds like a good program.


----------



## Nag (Jan 26, 2013)

Nagash likes this.


----------



## DC23 (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely interested. Will try to find out more info!


----------



## gclef (Jan 27, 2013)

While i like jacksons in general.....what is the excitement for all this?
Carvin will let you customize a heck of alot more for alot less. Usually in 8 weeks. The only thing you can't get is the crazier body styles of jackson/esp.

Great idea though.
curious as to pricing........


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

But the thing is...

Carvins aren't Jackson.


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2013)

gclef said:


> While i like jacksons in general.....what is the excitement for all this?
> Carvin will let you customize a heck of alot more for alot less. Usually in 8 weeks. The only thing you can't get is the crazier body styles of jackson/esp.
> 
> Great idea though.
> curious as to pricing........


carvins are not avaiable in UE


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, they are available, but for retarded prices.
Now, if I can get a white RR with matching head, ebony board with sharkfins and gold TOM & hardware, I might bite, if it's not a 3K&#8364; price tag.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2013)

gclef said:


> While i like jacksons in general.....what is the excitement for all this?
> Carvin will let you customize a heck of alot more for alot less. Usually in 8 weeks. The only thing you can't get is the crazier body styles of jackson/esp.
> 
> Great idea though.
> curious as to pricing........



As I have said this when people make this argument, the Jackson can almost guaranteed be a good guitar, while Carvin can be hit and miss. Having owned Jacksons and Carvins, I would take the Jackson over a Carvin any day.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 27, 2013)

These are not going to be cheap. A solid color USA Select starts around $2400. Trans colors are around $2800. A few months ago I was kicking around the idea of getting basically a USA Select in a custom color(an old discontinued color of theirs) and I was looking at $3200 and it would have been full custom shop with the two year wait. 

I would guess that these would have to start around $3000, depending on what options you choose. Anybody who thinks these are going to be reasonably priced are delusional. 

Also, anybody who wants different options such as different bridges and reversed headstocks are going to be severely disappointed. The point of these are to take a stock USA Select and to give it a minor tweak like no inlay, dot inlay, different color, SS Frets, and other minor stuff like that. Basically something that can be done on the production line. Reverse headstock is not a stock option. Just as Kahler and Hipshot bridges. Pickups routings or deleted routings. Maybe they will be in the future if this line sells well, but not now.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't know about that (post above) - it should be well thought out at Jackson's end.. On the other hand what's the competition here? Carvin perhaps, at that price range ($2000+)? ESP apparently withdraws from the high-end market to please the Japanese dealers so there's a great opening. Glad it's Jackson moving in on the kill


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

1b4n3z said:


> ESP apparently withdraws from the high-end market



They're not?


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're not?



Well it seems they concentrate on one hand on the medium-to-high end with the LTD range and on Custom Shop on the other. The Standard series is being hollowed out and the semi-customized Standard runs were terminated altogether. It looks like there will be only sub-$1500 and over-$3000 instruments on offer by ESP in a short time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

I wouldn't count those LTD Elites as medium-priced guitars.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> These are not going to be cheap. A solid color USA Select starts around $2400. Trans colors are around $2800. A few months ago I was kicking around the idea of getting basically a USA Select in a custom color(an old discontinued color of theirs) and I was looking at $3200 and it would have been full custom shop with the two year wait.
> 
> I would guess that these would have to start around $3000, depending on what options you choose. Anybody who thinks these are going to be reasonably priced are delusional.
> 
> Also, anybody who wants different options such as different bridges and reversed headstocks are going to be severely disappointed. The point of these are to take a stock USA Select and to give it a minor tweak like no inlay, dot inlay, different color, SS Frets, and other minor stuff like that. Basically something that can be done on the production line. Reverse headstock is not a stock option. Just as Kahler and Hipshot bridges. Pickups routings or deleted routings. Maybe they will be in the future if this line sells well, but not now.



Still worth it IMHO. I always wanted a CS SL2h-MAH in trans red with a maple board, no inlays, black binding and black hardware. Now is my chance.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wouldn't count those LTD Elites as medium-priced guitars.



I would say they are an entry level to the high end guitar spectrum.

I have a gut feeling the standards, or something similar to them, will return in a couple of years. Ibanez, Dean USA, PRS, Schecter and Jackson are bringing more and more to the high end market. ESP has to compete.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 28, 2013)

Towards the end Chris talks about the Custom Select, and mentions a *reverse headstock*!


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 28, 2013)

I seen the price (option) sheet today. A LOT of colors! Not many options. I did not see a reversed headstock option (I did look, because I would want one). It was VERY similar to Carvin's options. Except you could have just about any Duncan or Dimarzio at no extra cost (no bare knuckle option though).

The prices weren't bad (for a USA semi-custom), MSRP for the dinky was $2699 and the soloist was $3199ish. Then some of the options were extra obviously, but A LOT of the choices were no cost. Unlike Carvin, you could order a really cool guitar without any extra cost options (but these still cost about twice of what a Carvin will cost).


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 28, 2013)

Where is this elusive price sheet?


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 29, 2013)

I seen it at a dealer here in Austin that currently does not sell Jackson (they are a Fender dealer though). He showed it to me to judge interest, he knows I like "metal type" guitars. 

There were no body wood options, they were all maple neck, alder bodies (other than maple tops for transparent finishes). There must have been over 50 color choices.

He also said that the turn around on these guitars will be MUCH quicker than a true custom. Although, he did not say how fast they would ship once ordered.

I think he was more impressed with this series than any other "metal type" guitar at NAMM.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 29, 2013)

My order is in!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 29, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> My order is in!



What are your specs and model man?


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 29, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> What are your specs and model man?



Platinum Pink DK1 w/matching headstock and Rosewood Fretboard. Nothing too crazy.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 29, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> Platinum Pink DK1 w/matching headstock and Rosewood Fretboard. Nothing too crazy.



Sounds pretty 80s though, nice!


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 29, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Sounds pretty 80s though, nice!




Yes, right up my alley! 

And if I can move enough gear, I might order a Soloist too.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 29, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> Platinum Pink DK1 w/matching headstock and Rosewood Fretboard. Nothing too crazy.


 
Awesome dude!  I was actually thinking of a platinum pink soloist myself!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 29, 2013)

Now just go get a 7 string option


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 29, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Now just go get a 7 string option



For that to happen, they need to make a 7 string USA Select guitars...


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 29, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> For that to happen, they need to make a 7 string USA Select guitars...


 
They do, the new B7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> For that to happen, they need to make a 7 string USA Select guitars...



Arent they?


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 29, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> They do, the new B7.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Arent they?



Yeah, they B7's are USA Selects, but they aren't the normal pointy headstock. They have the 3x4 headstock and the wonky body shape. Most people would much rather have an SL2H-7 or 7 string versions of the classic Jackson guitars.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 29, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> Yeah, they B7's are USA Selects, but they aren't the normal pointy headstock. They have the 3x4 headstock and the wonky body shape. Most people would much rather have an SL2H-7 or 7 string versions of the classic Jackson guitars.


 
Oh yeah definitely, an SL2H-7 would be heaven!


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 29, 2013)

Most people on THIS FORUM, maybe. I suspect those new body shapes will do quite well in the mass market.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 29, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Most people on THIS FORUM, maybe. I suspect those new body shapes will do quite well in the mass market.



I think they will do great, the comments on the Jackson page seem to be that people like it. I am one of the people who loves these new Jacksons


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 29, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> I think they will do great, the comments on the Jackson page seem to be that people like it. I am one of the people who loves these new Jacksons




They aren't bad at all, and their pricing is really good, but would probably have done better being released 4 years ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

Count me in as one of the lovers. Hated it at first but its starting to grow on me. Heres hoping they introduce some x series or pro series ones for under 800.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 29, 2013)

^ Same here, when I first saw the satin black I didn't really care for it, but when I saw the trans finishes they grew on me as well.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 30, 2013)

JCF has it that reverse headstocks are $300 additional charge. I seriously must resist the idea of a 2-hum Soloist with a maple board and a reverse headstock. Must! 






(must I?)


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 30, 2013)

1b4n3z said:


> JCF has it that reverse headstocks are $300 additional charge. I seriously must resist the idea of a 2-hum Soloist with a maple board and a reverse headstock. Must!


 
Wow, $300, that seems very high, you can buy a guitar for that (one with a reversed headstock at that)!

That does sound like a nice guitar though!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just got the price sheet from Matt's music. Seems to me these are very affordable for what they are.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 30, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Wow, $300, that seems very high, you can buy a guitar for that (one with a reversed headstock at that)!
> 
> That does sound like a nice guitar though!


 
$300.00 MSRP


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone know where we can get the options and prices list?


----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wouldn't count those LTD Elites as medium-priced guitars.


well it depends on what you mean with mid-priced

GearHounds - ESP LTD Elite series Guitars


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Maple board soloist please! (as if I need more soloists )


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 1, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Maple board soloist please! (as if I need more soloists )



Wait, you can have too many Jackson USAs? Holy fuck, I better do a headstock count...


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 1, 2013)

Doomlord said:


> Wait, you can have too many Jackson USAs? Holy fuck, I better do a headstock count...



There is no such thing as too many Jackson USAs!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> There is no such thing as too many Jackson USAs!



Your new signature?


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish I had the money. I'd like to do either of these or maybe a chlorine burst. Those are pretty sexy.


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 1, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> I wish I had the money. I'd like to do either of these or maybe a chlorine burst. Those are pretty sexy.



Try switching the inlays for abalone sharkfins and white binding around the fretboard. Abalone sharkfins look awesome against a maple fretboard and a white body.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 1, 2013)

Doomlord said:


> Try switching the inlays for abalone sharkfins and white binding around the fretboard. Abalone sharkfins look awesome against a maple fretboard and a white body.



To each their own, but to my eyes, Abalone never looks awesome. That's why I play Jackson, not LTD.


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 1, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> To each their own, but to my eyes, Abalone never looks awesome. That's why I play Jackson, not LTD.



ZING! Yeah, there are a few LTDs with abalone...


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 1, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Your new signature?


 
Before Church got on his ESP kick, he was on the Jackson train. It's nice to see him slipping back 

What's better than an ESP or a Jackson?

An ESP and a Jackson!


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 1, 2013)

It's all irrelevant for me because I just bought another import soloist this week


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2013)

Both.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 1, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Your new signature?



Hahaha probably either that or "You can never have to many USA Jacksons or MIJ ESPs/LTDs 




MetalDaze said:


> Before Church got on his ESP kick, he was on the Jackson train. It's nice to see him slipping back
> 
> What's better than an ESP or a Jackson?
> 
> An ESP and a Jackson!



Fuck yeah! I loved Jackson, then got side tracked by ESP, now I love both! Plus I want to add Suhrs....oh lord what am I becoming!


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 1, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Fuck yeah! I loved Jackson, then got side tracked by ESP, now I love both!



I share your enthusiasm of both. I own several MIJ ESPs and several Jackson USA guitars and I always have a hard time trying to pick which company I prefer. I usually end up preferring Jackson guitars over ESP by a small margin.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 1, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Fuck yeah! I loved Jackson, then got side tracked by ESP, now I love both! Plus I want to add Suhrs....oh lord what am I becoming!


 
Haha, this sounds exactly like me! Jackson, Suhr, and ESP are my big three.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 1, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> Haha, this sounds exactly like me! Jackson, Suhr, and ESP are my big three.



We got some AWESOME people on this forum


----------



## fortisursus (Feb 6, 2013)

I may have missed it but here is a link if any1 wants to see some of the specs and prices ranges.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/74193597/JACKSON%20TEAMBUILT%20CUSTOM%20SHOP%20-%202013.pdf


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 6, 2013)

fortisursus said:


> I may have missed it but here is a link if any1 wants to see some of the specs and prices ranges.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/74193597/JACKSON%20TEAMBUILT%20CUSTOM%20SHOP%20-%202013.pdf



SWEET! Thanks!


----------



## vanhendrix (Feb 7, 2013)

fortisursus said:


> I may have missed it but here is a link if any1 wants to see some of the specs and prices ranges.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/74193597/JACKSON TEAMBUILT CUSTOM SHOP - 2013.pdf




I don't see any lefty option....

Also no reversed headstock. Did I miss something, or should I just be sad?


Edit: Just saw it confirmed at the JCF forum. No lefties.


----------



## cronux (Feb 7, 2013)

you can't go wrong with a Jackson and a reverse headstock


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 7, 2013)

There should be a reverse hs option, maybe they'll provide an updated version of the option sheet later. My info comes from the JCF, so it may not be 100%. I guess they add options as they go along - which would indicate that Jackson follows guitar forums to a degree. Good deal


----------



## StevenC (Feb 7, 2013)

Am I missing something, or am I still unable to order a hard tail KE2/KV2?


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 7, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Am I missing something, or am I still unable to order a hard tail KE2/KV2?



I read into that the same way.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm pretty curious about some of these colors on the spec sheet.

Honestly for me what I want from another jackson is pretty straightforward... SL2H. The only of the custom only options that really appeals to me is SS frets.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 12, 2013)

MMM quilted maple top on a Kelly. I like. A lot.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm wondering...

Due to how hard it is to find certain Jackson models even in colors that are supposedly standard, would you get charged the Custom Select price if you comissioned an SL2H with only standard options in a standard (but rare) color just because you couldn't find one anywhere?


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 12, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> I'm wondering...
> 
> Due to how hard it is to find certain Jackson models even in colors that are supposedly standard, would you get charged the Custom Select price if you comissioned an SL2H with only standard options in a standard (but rare) color just because you couldn't find one anywhere?



I doubt it. Just be aware of the fact Jackson charges more for certain standard finishes anyway. For example, a standard snakeskin finish is gonna cost you more than metallic black.

EDIT: If I remember correctly Jackson price books call out each standard finish for a particular guitar and a price to go with it. I think a dealer would just give Jackson the code for that particular SL2H with standard finish X for price Y.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 12, 2013)

r


groverj3 said:


> I'm wondering...
> 
> Due to how hard it is to find certain Jackson models even in colors that are supposedly standard, would you get charged the Custom Select price if you comissioned an SL2H with only standard options in a standard (but rare) color just because you couldn't find one anywhere?



I'm pretty sure the Custom Select base price is pretty much the same as the standard USA Select price but it obviously goes up when you start changing options that cost $$$. 

So basically, because it is no upcharge you can get a Tennessee Orange SL2H for the same price as a black SL2H as long as all the other specs are the same.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 13, 2013)

makes me sad that there is no reverse headstock option. that would just make everything perfect.  remember the jackson stars semi custom options? good times!

but, thumbs up for jackson for listening to their customers! this is a great start.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 13, 2013)

MASS DEFECT said:


> makes me sad that there is no reverse headstock option. that would just make everything perfect.  remember the jackson stars semi custom options? good times!
> 
> but, thumbs up for jackson for listening to their customers! this is a great start.



I guess there is, but it's not listed and it's a $300 upgrade.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Feb 13, 2013)

My friend contacted a local jackson dealer here in new york and they said that reverse HS are offered as an upgrade with a $150 upcharge. I saw the email the dealer sent him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2013)

That's not that bad of a price.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Doomlord said:


> I doubt it. Just be aware of the fact Jackson charges more for certain standard finishes anyway. For example, a standard snakeskin finish is gonna cost you more than metallic black.
> 
> EDIT: If I remember correctly Jackson price books call out each standard finish for a particular guitar and a price to go with it. I think a dealer would just give Jackson the code for that particular SL2H with standard finish X for price Y.


 


snowblind56 said:


> r
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Custom Select base price is pretty much the same as the standard USA Select price but it obviously goes up when you start changing options that cost $$$.
> 
> So basically, because it is no upcharge you can get a Tennessee Orange SL2H for the same price as a black SL2H as long as all the other specs are the same.


 
Makes sense. Not that I'm going to be ordering one anytime soon but it's good to know.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 13, 2013)

Sdrizis89 said:


> My friend contacted a local jackson dealer here in new york and they said that reverse HS are offered as an upgrade with a $150 upcharge. I saw the email the dealer sent him.



awesome. Reverse headed SL2H-MAH! soon!


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 13, 2013)

MASS DEFECT said:


> awesome. Reverse headed SL2H-MAH! soon!



Please let us know when you get it so we can get an idea as to how long it *actually* takes to get a custom select. I have learned to add ~100% to the build time Jackson quotes for their builds.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 13, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Makes sense. Not that I'm going to be ordering one anytime soon but it's good to know.





MASS DEFECT said:


> awesome. Reverse headed SL2H-MAH! soon!



As far as I know, the SL2H-MAH is not on the list of models to choose from.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 13, 2013)

Doomlord said:


> Please let us know when you get it so we can get an idea as to how long it *actually* takes to get a custom select. I have learned to add ~100% to the build time Jackson quotes for their builds.




My order has been in for about two weeks. I'm still sticking to the belief that it will be four months like they say. Besides their poor track record, I have no reason to believe that it will be longer.


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 13, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> My order has been in for about two weeks. I'm still sticking to the belief that it will be four months like they say. Besides their poor track record, I have no reason to believe that it will be longer.



I ordered a KV2 that took 2 months when they said 3-6 months and I am still waiting for my custom shop order after 19 months when they said it would take 12-14. Maybe Jackson's malfunction is limited to the custom shop. Then again I have heard of people waiting over a year for a USA Select with a standard finish so who knows.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 13, 2013)

Doomlord said:


> I ordered a KV2 that took 2 months when they said 3-6 months and I am still waiting for my custom shop order after 19 months when they said it would take 12-14. Maybe Jackson's malfunction is limited to the custom shop. Then again I have heard of people waiting over a year for a USA Select with a standard finish so who knows.




I know where you are coming from. But Jackson is doing the Custom Selects to basically take the easy guitars with very little changes out of the Custom Shop and on to the production line. Basically, this should cut down on the Custom Shop back log, but also give us who want a basic guitar with a minor change a chance to get our guitar much faster.

Also, don't you think the Custom Select line would be a colossal failure if the first run of them took a lot longer than the 120 day estimate? While I don't doubt that it could happen, they would be doing some serious damage to themselves if they can't deliver.

And also, as much as I want my Custom Select as fast as possible, having it go a month or two longer(6 months instead of 4) is much better than waiting 2 years for one like the current backlog is.


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 13, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> I know where you are coming from. But Jackson is doing the Custom Selects to basically take the easy guitars with very little changes out of the Custom Shop and on to the production line. Basically, this should cut down on the Custom Shop back log, but also give us who want a basic guitar with a minor change a chance to get our guitar much faster.
> 
> Also, don't you think the Custom Select line would be a colossal failure if the first run of them took a lot longer than the 120 day estimate? While I don't doubt that it could happen, they would be doing some serious damage to themselves if they can't deliver.
> 
> And also, as much as I want my Custom Select as fast as possible, having it go a month or two longer(6 months instead of 4) is much better than waiting 2 years for one like the current backlog is.



I agree with everything you just said and I hope Jackson succeeds with this concept. If there is a 1 - 2 month extra wait hopefully it will only be at the start of the Custom Select program as they work out the kinks.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 13, 2013)

Doomlord said:


> I agree with everything you just said and I hope Jackson succeeds with this concept. If there is a 1 - 2 month extra wait hopefully it will only be at the start of the Custom Select program as they work out the kinks.



I almost think if there would be a wait, it would be after the program picks up steam and they sell more.


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 13, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> I almost think if there would be a wait, it would be after the program picks up steam and they sell more.



That could happen too.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 13, 2013)

So does anyone have access to the color chart? The ones on that order form include many not on the website section that lists the colors.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Feb 14, 2013)

MASS DEFECT said:


> awesome. Reverse headed SL2H-MAH! soon!



I have a SL2H-MAH! my favorite guitar that i own. I love mahogany guitars for some strange reason and Jackson doesnt offer too many guitars in mahogany.


----------

